# High Sierra Lodge in August..Planning advice please!



## Lingber (Feb 11, 2009)

We just booked a week in August at High Sierra for our first week long Hyatt Vacation Club trip. :whoopie: The property looks just gorgeous. I was hoping some of you who are familiar with High Sierra Lodge could answer some questions.

How far a walk is it to the Hyatt Hotel? Does anyone have a map that shows both properties?

Which Building should I request and which unit type/floor?

What activities are must do's in August? We have never been to Tahoe before. 

If we want to extend our vacation a few extra days, where would you go in the nearby area? (within a 2 - 3 hour driving radius)

Any insider tips or suggestions, please feel free to share! 

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2009)

The hotel/casino and timeshares on the same property - maybe 100 yards apart?

Since the Hyatt is on the North side of the Lake and most of the action and  big casinos are on the South Side of the lake (which is 72 mi. around) you might want to spend a few days on the south side.

If not, Yosemite or San Francisco would be a great way to spend some extra days.

For lots of ideas about things to do in the area, click on the link below my name and then on my Tahoe Travel Tips page.


----------



## wilma (Feb 11, 2009)

Lingber said:


> Which Building should I request and which unit type/floor?



You should request bldgs 3, 4, or 5, they are the best. But be aware that many Tahoe owners are there in August and you might not get the best unit. Unfortunately some of the units have views of the parking lot or overlook a road.  The views are best from the top floor units. Even if you get a crummy unit, the lake is great--they will set up lounge chairs & umbrellas for your group. Have fun.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 11, 2009)

wilma said:


> YBut be aware that many Tahoe owners are there in August and you might not get the best unit. Unfortunately some of the units have views of the parking lot or overlook a road.  The views are best from the top floor units. Even if you get a crummy unit, the lake is great--they will set up lounge chairs & umbrellas for your group. Have fun.



"Even if you get a crummy unit" Im not sure which units you are talking about because I have stayed in every building and I love them all yes some buildings are requested more that others but many people love the forest views in the summer because the hot sun is not beating down on you every minute.

I would suggest calling the resort directly a few weeks prior to arriving as ask them if they can try to block your room.

You will love Hyatt Tahoe no matter what room you get it is a excellent resort not a bad room in the house.

Sorry to here Wilma does not like some of the rooms.


----------



## bdh (Feb 11, 2009)

Lingber said:


> We just booked a week in August at High Sierra for our first week long Hyatt Vacation Club trip. :whoopie: The property looks just gorgeous. I was hoping some of you who are familiar with High Sierra Lodge could answer some questions.
> 
> How far a walk is it to the Hyatt Hotel? Does anyone have a map that shows both properties?
> 
> Which Building should I request and which unit type/floor?




There is a High Sierra site plan on Kal's site, http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HighSierraphotos/HighSierraFloorplans.pdf  when looking at the layout, the Hyatt Hotel would be just off the bottom of the page.  To get to the beach, you have a 5 minute walk from the hotel to cross the street and thru the trees to get to the lake.

The quietness and beauty of High Sierra is wonderful - the units are very nice, being tucked in amongst all the big pines is great and the blue sky and Lake Tahoe water are beautiful.  To give you a taste of HS, you can check out the half dozen photos Kal has at  http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HighSierra.html 

I can't imagine anyone not enjoying all of it - have fun.


----------



## Lingber (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info. Kals pictures are great! Anyone have any favorite restaurants?


----------



## wilma (Feb 12, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> "Even if you get a crummy unit" Im not sure which units you are talking about because I have stayed in every building and I love them all ...
> Sorry to here Wilma does not like some of the rooms.



Carmel85 admonished me by private message to not tell you about the good bldgs--"FYI.. When you put this good info on Tug about building 3,4,5 please do not complain to our great Board that you cant get in.
Most people prefer sending a quiet PM so only Hyatt owners get into building 3,4,5
Just trying to help out because other Hyatt tahoe owners are complaining to the Board which I heard at the last meeting when I was there in September.
Please consider taking down on TUG buildings 3,4,5 so some of us Hyatt Tahoe owners get in to these units and not just II
bob"
The OP is a Hyatt owner and I was trying to help, evidently some don't want the truth told about some of the units with crummy views of the parking lot.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2009)

Lingber said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Kals pictures are great! Anyone have any favorite restaurants?



The Lone Eagle Grill is delicious - owned by Hyatt, right across the street.  We ate at every restaurant in the Hyatt hotel which is right next door - all were very good.   Take the boat ride from Zephyr Cove to Emerald Bay - very nice.  The trip to the top of Squaw Valley on the gondola is worth the ride - the views are spectacular.   Our unit at Tahoe was gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## cookinmamma (Feb 12, 2009)

*Amazing Lunch spot*

There is a small nondescript cafe across the street from the High Sierra Lodge front desk office, in the same shopping center as Tomahhtoes Pizza. I can't remember the name of it, but they only serve lunch. I think the owner said she was from Sri Lanka.  We walked there for lunch several times during our week stay b/c it was all so good.  Everything is homemade and reasonably priced.

Of all the places we ate (including the Lone Eagle Grill), this little place first came to my mind when I saw your post.  Their chicken soup is amazing (made w/ ingredients she brings back from Sri Lanka like curry leaves or something - I tried to get the recipe!); so are their tabboulleh salad & chicken salad. 

We'll be there this August too.  It's a great time to visit!  Go hiking to the Viking Castle on Emerald Bay (I forget the name of it), bicycling, whitewater rafting and jetskiing on the Lake.  And don't forget to watch for shooting stars off the pier at the hotel at night.  Try to get tickets to the Sand Harbor  outdoor theater for their Shakespeare festival series or any musical show.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lingber (Feb 12, 2009)

Great info. I really appreciate all the suggestions. Since we live in Florida and Tahoe is a real hike, I was thinking about extending beyond our week. Where would you go? Someone suggested Yosemite, but acccommodations are very expensive and I am not the roughing it type. Any other suggestions for an additional 3 nights prior to flying back to Florida?


----------



## calgal (Feb 12, 2009)

San Francisco is only 3.5 hours away, and would be my first choice for your add on days.


----------



## Lingber (Feb 13, 2009)

[The OP is a Hyatt owner and I was trying to help, evidently some don't want the truth told about some of the units with crummy views of the parking lot.[/QUOTE]

Wilma, I appreciate your Help! These boards are an awesome source of information. I visit the Cruise Boards and the Disney Boards quite frequently as well and have planned wonderful vacations with information shared by others. :rofl:


----------



## cookinmamma (Feb 13, 2009)

*San Fran and/or Napa*

I don't know which is closer drive from Lake Tahoe, but you could do wine country 1 day, then go to San Fran to visit the city for a couple.  It's a must.  So beautiful.  Sausalito, Alcatraz, Napa, Sonoma. . . We have flown into Reno and returned out of SFO and OAK.  If you haven't booked airfare yet, that'd be the way to go imho.

BTW Lingber, I was just at Coconut Plantation for a mid-week stay and loved it!  Maybe some year we can exchange, if you like High Sierra!


----------



## Lingber (Feb 13, 2009)

cookinmamma said:


> I don't know which is closer drive from Lake Tahoe, but you could do wine country 1 day, then go to San Fran to visit the city for a couple.  It's a must.  So beautiful.  Sausalito, Alcatraz, Napa, Sonoma. . . We have flown into Reno and returned out of SFO and OAK.  If you haven't booked airfare yet, that'd be the way to go imho.
> 
> BTW Lingber, I was just at Coconut Plantation for a mid-week stay and loved it!  Maybe some year we can exchange, if you like High Sierra!



I have now had three votes for San Francisco. A 3:30 hour drive is not so bad. I booked one way flights to reno so I am flexible for my return airport. The flights out of San Fran are actually much less expensive than Reno so it looks like San Francisco is a winner. :whoopie: Cookinmamma, Thanks for the suggestions of sights in San Fran area. Once I book the hotel and return air, I can start planning our days. The planning is half the fun for me. As for an exchange. we are always open. We are heading to Coconut Plantation next month for a 2 night stay. I love that area of Florida.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi 
You could also fly in to Sacramento -1 hr away from Tahoe- recently they had some great rates- 
I live in the Northbay- Stay in the wine country for 2 or 3 days and plan a day trips to Sausalito and San Francisco ( use the ferry)


----------

